# Reminder : Tonight's Panorama on Ireland: How to blow a fortune.



## horusd (21 Feb 2011)

This program is being broadcast this evening at 8.30pm, 21 st February. Should be interesting . Feargal Keane presenting.


----------



## Billo (21 Feb 2011)

Cant find it ?


----------



## pudds (21 Feb 2011)

Bbc1


----------



## Armada (21 Feb 2011)

Channel 141 on Sky BBC 1 NI


----------



## Billo (21 Feb 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Purple (21 Feb 2011)

Just watched it. What a load of rubbish. It looked like it was scripted and produced by a team that usually does bad daytime TV human interest pap.

"Oh the poor stupid commoners, done in by the greedy over-class!" seemed to be the theme of the whole thing.


----------



## Armada (21 Feb 2011)

purple said:


> just watched it. What a load of rubbish. It looked like it was scripted and produced by a team that usually does bad daytime tv human interest pap.
> 
> "oh the poor stupid commoners, done in by the greedy over-class!" seemed to be the theme of the whole thing.


 
+1


----------



## Guest105 (21 Feb 2011)

I wonder how many Londoners know what a ghost estate is, it wasn't the best picture of Ireland to be protrayed on British TV. I couldn't but feel sorry for the young girl in the thrid year of her 40 year mortgage and the desperation in the young unemployed cabinet maker's voice, a truely depressing situation.


----------



## horusd (21 Feb 2011)

Hmmm, didn't really shed any great add'l light on the situation.  I was disappointed. I had hoped for a different perspective and more depth. Sometimes Panorama come up trumps, not tonight tho. From memory they used to be an hour long program and got snipped to a half hour.  Maybe that had something to do with it..


----------



## Sansan (21 Feb 2011)

I thought it was a poorly scripted show, I was expecting more, I got annoyed when he said Ireland is going back to it's roots to get back on it's feet. Que some mullah from cork  pushing a trolley of slaughtered pigs into Market, good old paddywhacking from the BBC


----------



## mercman (21 Feb 2011)

Sansan said:


> when he said Ireland is going back to it's roots to get back on it's feet.



Eh Sorry but have I missed something. This is where we are whether you like it or not. We're on the road of back to the beginning again.


----------



## Sansan (21 Feb 2011)

Yes mercman this is where we are, you can not tell me that was not condescending stereotyping, here's little paddy with his pigs, the BBC could not find one single high tech SME to show this is the road we are going on, I am not saying food exports are unimportant but it just reeked of pulling the preverbal


----------



## Lauren (21 Feb 2011)

Ehh I don't think the person with the pigs was an actor and I think your reference to him was pretty rude. Like most people in this country whether they are working in a high tech SME or not, he is trying to make a living.


----------



## Bronte (22 Feb 2011)

I must have watched a different programme to the rest of you. The lady in the ghost estate is typical of many, but she had a state job and can afford her mortgage. The lady in Dublin was mad to buy an apartment in Spain, but lots did. The single father living at home with mother made no sense to me. Why didn't he live with his partner and child I wonder. Maybe it's cushy at home with the dole. 

Anyone who's been near the English market or the side streets nearby would tell you you see real dead animals, not nice in packets like in Dublin butchers. They have all sorts in the butchers in Cork, it's typical of Cork. A lot of English foodies come to Kinsale and Cork, something to be proud of and a lot of them live there.

As for Simon Kelly in the Shelbourne, so now we know, he's worse off then most. He said it himself. Poor fellow in the same house he's always lived in, in the same car he's used to driving and sending the kids to private school and no change in lifestyle for him, poor fellow with him owing only a 'few' million. Which he refered to as 'not a lot'. 

One sad thing was the girl setting off abroad, but she had a good education and will do well. Father seemed strong on education. 

The most sad thing though was the suicides. 

We have to go back to basics, that's what I thought it was about and showing the madness of it all. The English went through a property bubble in the eighties and know what a street full of 'for sale' signs means. It is not my experience that the English gloat. And gloat they might because what happened was absolutely celtic madness.


----------



## AnyAdvice (22 Feb 2011)

Yes, I watched it. I was surprised to see former Meath football legend Bernard Flynn interviewed. Appears he was a property speculator that got burnt


----------



## csirl (22 Feb 2011)

Thought it smacked of paddywackery. Most of the people featured were the Irish equivalent of the slack jawed yokel on the Simpsons - crooked teeth & strong accents. Most of the images were atypical - showed the worst possible sceens they could come up with.


----------



## Bronte (22 Feb 2011)

I didn't notice any strong accents.  Only typical accents from where people come from.  Does everybody have to speak with a 'nice?' Dublin 4 accent.  Simon Kelly speaks well.  Very smooth and polished.  What's wrong with crooked teeth (must have missed that) plenty of people in Ireland have crooked teeth.  Fergal Keane came across as proud of his roots and where he came from, I don't believe he tried to serve up anything other than a representative sample of current Irish society.  Maybe I've been abroad too long.


----------



## RMCF (3 Mar 2011)

Didn't see it myself, but I wouldn't worry about them laughing at us. Its hardly as if their own economy is in great shape.

Plus we whipped their asses today at their own game of cricket.


----------



## RoyRover (19 Mar 2011)

I really find some of these comments quite offensive. Small wonder the country is in the state its in with negative attitudes like that prevailing to anyone who doesn't have a Masters Degree and work in financial services or consultancy.

What is wrong with being a "mullah" butcher or having a country accent with less than perfect orthodontics? Look around at the people you pass by on the street, few of them look or speak like this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SDXIXi8DPA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Indeed Sharon might have a hint of a mullah accent


----------

